# Need Advice



## Steve & Karen (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone, Karen here. Steven and I are coming to Chiang mai on the 3rd of June. Have checked out a couple of guesthouses on the net to stay in.
1. Pat's Klangviang Guesthouse (Phapokklao Rd)
2. Baan Hanibah Guesthouse (Moonmuang Rd)
Can anyone tell me which is the better one or any other suggestions.
We are also looking at getting some dental work while we are there, does anyone have a recommendation on who we should choose.
Also is there plenty of ATM's throughout, we are looking using our Visa and Debit cards, is there any probs with this.
Also scooter or motorbike rental, who would you recommend.
And one for me, I am of the more voluptuous variety of women, so will be looking at larger sized clothes for me (size 16) I don't intend to bring much with me so will I have any probs getting clothes my size.
I am full of questions aren't I.
Would love to get together with any expats out there, so get in touch and we can catch up for a chai or two.
Well that's all the questions I can think of at this moment, so if anyone out there has some answers for us would love to hear from you.
Thanks, Karen from Down Under


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Steve & Karen said:


> Hi Everyone, Karen here. Steven and I are coming to Chiang mai on the 3rd of June. Have checked out a couple of guesthouses on the net to stay in.
> 1. Pat's Klangviang Guesthouse (Phapokklao Rd)
> 2. Baan Hanibah Guesthouse (Moonmuang Rd)
> Can anyone tell me which is the better one or any other suggestions.
> ...


Hi Steve, Karen, sorry for delay in replying! Don't know either of those places. It really depends what you want... aircon? wireless internet? location? cost? let me know your priorities, and I'll come up with some suggestions.

As for dental work, that's not so easy. The basic laser teeth whitening for example, I can recommend a good and relatively cheap place in the centre, where you can even have your feet massaged at the same time . But I've never had anything serious done, so I can't really say. Prices vary quite a lot, so shop around. There's a couple of dental hospitals, reasonably priced, so depending on your budget they might be a better bet than a street clinic for major dental work. How long are you staying?

Bike rentals? You're a brave lady! Masses of places around town, but I'm afraid I've only hired cars, sorry. 

ATMs? Usually no problem - although as there is some fraud in LOS, sometimes a temperamental foreign bank will decide it needs to do a spot check that it really is you, and ask you to phone to ID yourself. B.... annoying, if your bank is on the other side of the world, and you have to talk to a computer ("Press 4 if you want to know your balance, 5 if you want to speak to someone in Mandarin Chinese, 6 if you need your card ironed, .../... oh, and press 25 if you want to talk to a human being"...)

Clothes? Can be a problem in the markets. Just because the label says XXL, that might only mean it's been made for an XXL Thai person. Always check. But there are big sizes though - they've cottoned on to the fact that there's a market for the sellers with the nous to cater to all farang needs, big and small!

Damn, would have loved to show you guys around, but I only get back myself on the 23rd!


----------



## Steve & Karen (Apr 26, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Hi Steve, Karen, sorry for delay in replying! Don't know either of those places. It really depends what you want... aircon? wireless internet? location? cost? let me know your priorities, and I'll come up with some suggestions.
> 
> As for dental work, that's not so easy. The basic laser teeth whitening for example, I can recommend a good and relatively cheap place in the centre, where you can even have your feet massaged at the same time . But I've never had anything serious done, so I can't really say. Prices vary quite a lot, so shop around. There's a couple of dental hospitals, reasonably priced, so depending on your budget they might be a better bet than a street clinic for major dental work. How long are you staying?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, in answer, yes definitely need aircon and wireless internet and would like to be in the heart of old city.
I would love to get my teeth whitened, and a foot massage at the same time, sounds good to me, can you let me know the details of the place.
Steve is looking at some major dental work though, will browse the net and see what I can come up with.
We will be in Chaing mai until the 27th at least, we don't fly home until the 2nd of June, we may zip down to Kanichiburi for a few days before we go, we would like to see hellfire pass and pay our respects.
Will keep checking our messages on this forum, if you get the chance it would be great to catch up when you get there.
Thanks
Karen


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Steve & Karen said:


> Hi Everyone, Karen here. Steven and I are coming to Chiang mai on the 3rd of June. Have checked out a couple of guesthouses on the net to stay in.
> 1. Pat's Klangviang Guesthouse (Phapokklao Rd)
> 2. Baan Hanibah Guesthouse (Moonmuang Rd)
> Can anyone tell me which is the better one or any other suggestions.
> ...



Karen & Steve,

Just a couple of suggestions. There are many ATM machines in Chiang Mai but I suggest you do NOT use a Visa or Mastercard. Those are "instant loans" and you pay an arm and a leg in interest. Use a real ATM card where you access your money from your bank. I think the credit card interest rate is going to be double digits and it starts the instant you press the "GO" button not your cycle time where it's a free loan. That's only true on purchases - not cash advances which is what it's called. 

Try to get your clothing in Bangkok. There are literally thousands of tailor shops and you can usually get hand-tailored for you what it would cost off the rack back home. Maybe even 'off the rack" in Chiang Mai. There are tailor shops in Chiang Mai too but the costs are much higher. Bangkok is where you get your clothing - if you can.

An Oz asking about air conditioning? Obviously you're not from the outback. 

Serendipity2


----------

